# Best Quick Snack w/  Cal n protien



## Jaysonl1424 (Jan 29, 2005)

I was wondering what the best snack food is out there that will give good bulk.  I was eating one of those small tony pizza's and i realized that in one serving it has 500 cal and 20grams of protien.  Also Uncle Bens Rice bowls has 380cal and like 24grams of protien.  Is there any other good onces out there?


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 30, 2005)

Did you check how much fat was in that pizza?  I really shouldn't talk.  My wife can't believe the amount of food I can consume.  Recently I've been going for the yogurt with oats for a snack, not good for bulking but I usually wash it down with whey.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jan 30, 2005)

it has Total fat 23g
Saturated fat 8g
Total Carbohydrates 57g
Along with vitamin A,C
Iorn n calcium


----------



## heavy (Jan 30, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Also Uncle Bens Rice bowls has 380cal and like 24grams of protien.  Is there any other good onces out there?



Unless theres meat in those rice bowls, than that protein is useless. Plant proteins=garbage.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jan 30, 2005)

yeah deff meat u get like chicken or steak


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 30, 2005)

I do the yogurt...or some cottage cheese.  With a whey shake


----------

